# My adult cat keeps eating her kittens food?



## Nala24 (Jul 14, 2011)

My cat Pixie had kittens about a month an half ago. Since the kittens are eating kitten food now she keeps trying to steal it away from them and sometimes I catch her eating it. I've tried to keep them separate while feeding them so she doesn't end up eating all of their food. This morning I caught her hogging all of their food! I went to clean their litter box and I noticed she had some blood on her stool. I know from dogs, if they end up eating cat food this happens. I called the vet but they are on lunch break so I actually have to call back soon. Should I be very worried? Has anyone had this happen to them before? I'm worried, of course, but do you think its just from her eating the kitten food?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Your momacat "Pixie" _should _be eating kitten food as it has more protein and fat in it than regular cat food, and that's what she needs now to produce enough milk for her kittens....she has another month to go before weaning. Let her eat as much as she wants.


----------



## Nala24 (Jul 14, 2011)

Really? the vet told me before she gave birth that she should just stick to regular cat food when the kittens eat kitten food. Thank you for the information!


----------



## Nala24 (Jul 14, 2011)

Pixie has been really stubborn with food. She won't touch anything expensive. I've tried Iams, Science Diet, Max Cat. She wouldn't touch any of it. The only dry cat food she'll eat is Purina, so for the kittens I got Purina Kitten Chow. 

Are there any kitten/cat foods that are better? The vet said its probably the kitten food making her bleed a little and to monitor her stool and if it gets worse to bring her in.


----------



## sunset97 (May 24, 2011)

My neighbor had a very finicky cat that had kittens. Her vet told her to put the cat and kittens on EVO Turkey & Chicken dry food. Her cat who would normally walk away from new foods went nuts over it. It is a great food for both cats and kittens. High in protein and no grains. 

She gave me some to try for our two cats one is 3 years old the other almost 7 months. They also loved the dry food. They also make a cat & kitten canned food. I am going to pick both up next time I go to town.


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

Nala24 said:


> Pixie has been really stubborn with food. She won't touch anything expensive. I've tried Iams, Science Diet, Max Cat. She wouldn't touch any of it. The only dry cat food she'll eat is Purina, so for the kittens I got Purina Kitten Chow.
> 
> Are there any kitten/cat foods that are better? The vet said its probably the kitten food making her bleed a little and to monitor her stool and if it gets worse to bring her in.


Science Diet, Iams, and so on are actually not very good cat foods (Iams for dogs is a bit better, but the cat food is just bad). Max Cat is pretty good for it's price, in fact I have it on the menu for my Ariel to help balance costs. Definitely better than the others you listed. Of course, this is talking about wet food. Dry is worse in general, and I didn't check Max Cat dry so I am not sure what the menu is on that. If it has corn in it, it is best to cut it.

Brands I would try for both dry and wet would be: Wellness, Blue Buffalo, Orijen, Chicken Soup for the Cat Lovers Soul (a great one for its' cheap price when compared to the others' costs), Innova, and a couple others that I am forgetting... 

Someone showed me this link earlier, and it is infinitely helpful- Cat Food Glossary

I would check to see if switching to wet might help. As for what might be causing the blood in the stool, I have no idea. But it can't hurt to switch to healthier foods! (A quick run down; meat should be listed first and be named, aka chicken instead of just 'meat', avoid by-products and corn, avoid rice if possible but some otherwise great mid-range cat foods have this so just balance it, and so on.)


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Rebbie said:


> Someone showed me this link earlier, and it is infinitely helpful- Cat Food Glossary


This site is OK for getting a rough idea where things stack up, but I wouldn't use it to differentiate between good and best. For example...they rate Chicken Soup the same as Orijen, EVO, and CORE...not even close in my book. They ding some good foods for Brewer's Yeast, which is pretty harmless and actually very beneficial (when used in small quantities, if it's high on the ingredient list it may be used for a protein source which isn't good)....yet they don't ding anyone, even the junk foods, for Menadione or BHA/BHT. Basically...not all 5 star foods on this list are equal...


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

doodlebug said:


> This site is OK for getting a rough idea where things stack up, but I wouldn't use it to differentiate between good and best. For example...they rate Chicken Soup the same as Orijen, EVO, and CORE...not even close in my book. They ding some good foods for Brewer's Yeast, which is pretty harmless and actually very beneficial (when used in small quantities, if it's high on the ingredient list it may be used for a protein source which isn't good)....yet they don't ding anyone, even the junk foods, for Menadione or BHA/BHT. Basically...not all 5 star foods on this list are equal...


Thanks for the tip! And I agree, it isn't 100% dead on. For another example, they list only one Authority wet food and they list it as having 2 different types of corn product in it... so it is either out of date, or they chose the worst one as the ones I bought do not have any corn product in it. As you said, it's better to get a rough idea of things. The best thing to do is to read up and write down a list of good/bad ingredients, and then go to a couple different stores and see what they have.


----------

